# 9-hour flight with hedgie



## yozhik (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I need to make a 9 hour flight with my hedgie and she will probably have to go into the cargo since hedgehogs arent allowed in the cabin (unless I'm mistaken...please let me know!)

Would it be better if I split the flight into two segments? Fly four hours, overnight somewhere, feed her, let her run on her wheel, etc, and then fly the next four hours the day after?


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I have never flown with a pet before, but I know that you can get a small carrier and take small animals into the cabin with you. You have to get some special papers and whatnot, but you can put them under the seat in front of you if they fit. I have seen it before. As to the flight time, I would try to plan it for a 9-hour flight from the morning to afternoon, from like 9 am-6 pm, so that the time that she normally sleeps will correlate with the time of the flight. If she does have to go in cargo, I would suggest a closed box (except for air holes of course) with lots of padding and bedding. This is so that the smells of other animals will not scare her, and so that if she does get jostled she will be okay. I know that the cargo is not ideal, so here are some links that may help you. Good luck! 

https://www.cheapair.com/help/fligh...es place a limit,prior to booking your ticket.

https://www.petsthattravel.com/airlines-that-allow-dogs-in-cabin/

https://www.petsthattravel.com/airl...ines,always check availability before booking.

http://hedgehogvalley.com/travel.html

https://www.shermanstravel.com/advice/carry-on-pet-policy-by-airline-the-full-rundown/

Hope these are helpful!


----------

